# The Slang thread....



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

And here I thought this was going to be a thread about short hand and annoying slang words, such as "sup" 

Nothing really to add, but the first time I read on here about someone having problems loading their horse in a "float" I had an immediate mental image of a horse on one of those flowery floats in a parade.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I just figured out like 2 min. ago that a float was the same as a trailer. :lol: 

I had the same mental picture, flowers and all, with a horse in the middle. LOL


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

And is hack out a trail ride??


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Farmchic said:


> And is hack out a trail ride??


Yup - hacking out, going on a hack, riding a hack, hunting hack etc.....English term, it can be used as to mean 'trail riding' or actually a term for exercising a hunter across the fields etc.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I am loving this thread!

So when someone says a horse is catty what does that mean?

There are a lot of words the QH people say that I don't know what they mean.

To me, to back a horse only meant to back it up not ride it. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Catty - (as in cutting/cow horse) to be agile and quick like a cat. To be able to get down and work a cow......

Here's a good example of a catty horse: (I will never get tired of watching this....thanks COWCHICK!!!!)


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yup - hacking out, going on a hack, riding a hack, hunting hack etc.....English term, it can be used as to mean 'trail riding' or actually a term for exercising a hunter across the fields etc.


 
Unless you get the people who like to say "hack around the ring a bit"


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Backing a horse means starting it under saddle in the UK, there was a bit of confusion in one thread over this, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh can I play...

In the UK, horses wear rugs, sweat rugs, stable rugs, turnout rugs, of course they can also wear sheets, more lightweight, fly sheet, summer sheet etc. 

Numnah, shaped pad to wear under an English saddle.

Head collar, the thing you put on your horses head to lead them, it has a buckle, if it is a one piece that slips over or ties in place it is a halter.

Injections can be shots or needles.

OH, and my horses work on the lunge, not the longe, and never ever lounge:lol:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Catty - (as in cutting/cow horse) to be agile and quick like a cat. To be able to get down and work a cow......
> 
> Here's a good example of a catty horse: (I will never get tired of watching this....thanks COWCHICK!!!!)
> 
> Olena Oak and Ron Emmons.mov - YouTube


The horse is like "that's it? Talk about a walk in the park" Way cool!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

these are mine in Smurf land, lol:

wraps: cottons & polos fpr shipping
boots: SMB's, splint boots, etc.
blanket: the insanely heavy thing I occaisionally put on Odie in the winter
sheet: fly sheet, light cotton sheet, etc.
arena: anywhere I can ride that I won't get yelled at
training reins: cotton split reins with snaps, NOT my $100 thick leather ones
slinky: spandex hood to make an attempt at keeping braids/bands in overnight
hood: blanket for his neck & head that never stays on or in one piece
tape: Duck tape, ONLY Duck tape
Pepi: stuff the makes a horse shiny, slippery, smell even better, and a perfect substitute for perfume


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting thread. I imagine people use slang all the time, but when asked to name some - they draw a blank.  I can only think of a few:

"line out" - after you have worked the horse and they are "with you" (more slang for calm and responsive).

malpais - an outcrop of black lava, something it is best to ride around if you can.

groceries - feed for pet or livestock, as in "that horse needs some groceries". 

pole cat - skunk

I don't know the extent of the "location" in the US these words are utilized.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> Interesting thread. I imagine people use slang all the time, but when asked to name some - they draw a blank.  I can only think of a few:
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm the same way!
> ...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The problem with me trying to define my slang words is that I never really notice that I'm saying them until someone asks "Well, what the heck does _that_ mean?"

Down here in Texas, we've got all manner of "southernisms", especially regarding horses.

ETA:

Ooh, one I just thought of.

Cowy: means that they have a natural desire and ability to work cattle. Most commonly associated with horses bred for cutting.

Squirrely: Horse that is always moving and trying to get out from under you/away from you. Also called snorty, spooky, or touchy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

A spin off of Boots post of cow country slang...
(I haven't heard "kack" used in a long time!!!)

Cavvy- a bunch/band/herd of ranch saddle horses.

Wrangle- to gather cavvy horses.

Jingle- same as wrangle, although the term is not used as much anymore.

Lead off- crew boss next in line after the cowboss

Rosin Jaw- hired guy that fixes fence, pitches hay etc.

Martingale- similar to a pulling collar

Gut Line- a reata, rawhide braided or twisted rope. 

I will think of more, or maybe someone can add 

Muppet, I never get tired of that video either! 
Not sure if he is getting shown this weekend at the Magnificent 7 in Sacramento...but either way I have to go to a dang wedding...wah!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> The problem with me trying to define my slang words is that I never really notice that I'm saying them until someone asks "Well, what the heck does _that_ mean?"
> 
> Down here in Texas, we've got all manner of "southernisms", especially regarding horses.


 
LOL! I know what you mean.
This un-related to horses, but I was raised with the term of "half-a-rack" when referring to a 12 pack of pop or beer. You wouldn't believe the amount of people that look at me or have to ask what that is....rightfully so, I haven't heard the term used much either! :lol:

I love my Aussie friend she always has some slang that I have never heard before that was fun to learn.

I love how they say "ring" instead of "call" on the phone. And the word "heaps" rather than "a lot". And chickens are "chucks". Well, those are the PG ones ...LOL!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm thinking if I was on that horse and he did that slide and turn I'd be laid down....

Oh oh, another term!!

Laid down - when someone riding a cow horse has the opportunity to be laid down, virtually gently laid down because the horse is so close down on its front end, while the horse is being real catty working a cow, that's why the cutters have those honking big saddle horns! Ya need them!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL! I know what you mean.
> This un-related to horses, but I was raised with the term of "half-a-rack" when referring to a 12 pack of pop or beer. You wouldn't believe the amount of people that look at me or have to ask what that is....rightfully so, I haven't heard the term used much either! :lol:
> 
> I love my Aussie friend she always has some slang that I have never heard before that was fun to learn.
> ...


No, chickens are chooks! Lol! And when someone 'chucks' well they're projecti g vomit after too many tinnies! (Beers!)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My own made up slang-Jammies.
Jammies-a sleazy hood, a satin sheet, a top waterproof blanket, a waterproof neck cover and a tail bag. Done the night before a show to stay clean & dry....my horses live outside, hate the barn so I accommodate, show or no, but confined to the paddocks, no pasture turnout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> No, chickens are chooks! Lol! And when someone 'chucks' well they're projecti g vomit after too many tinnies! (Beers!)


Bah hahaha! Dang it! I spelled it wrong! I was pronouncing to right though, I promise! :lol: 
(tinnies...lol!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You know your cutting horse is "getting with it" when your boots are scraping the ground LOL...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

A horse that is "hogging around" is bucking not to be confused with hogging or roaching a mane.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

"dogging" - not giving you their all, not really trying, as in "he is dogging you", such as when a horse can cut well, but is barely trying.

"eye" - cattle dog that use their "eye", doesn't bark, as in "he is 90% eye".

puny - feeling sick 

buller - to embarrassing to define, self explanatory....edit: when cattle that haven't any "knackers" (funny word, OP) act like a bull. 

ride point - the person that rides in front of a herd to lead, ordinarily done on road crossings or passes.

Oyster - knacker.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, I was just thinking of making a thread like this...only for HF slang that only we really use, such as DH, DD, DW, IMHO, IMO, IME, CTJM etc. I went to another forum with these and people were like '._. whaaaa'

Here are a few that we use where I live.

"On the buckle" - horse that can be ridden on a loose rein 
'uppity' - a horse that tends to think 'up' and does or in inclined to rear. Used a lot around the tracks here.
'OTTB' -Off Track Throughbred
"smooth/light/easy handle" - soft mouthed, responsive to leg and seat aids
'fresh' - a horse that feels full of itself. Usually means you can expect it to crow hop or buck.
' ---- model' - usually used with stock horses, year they were born.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

cantina - bar, as in place that serves alcohol.

This word came to mind b/c of "regionalism" and the use of words. An aussie once asked me where the canteen was, my immediate thought was, "I don't have one with me", and probably gave him a funny look, so he described what he was looking for...oh, aha! A bar, pub, saloon, whatnot.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread Muppet! Could get interesting. The point about there being a bunch and then trying to come up with some, yep, in that boat too. 

Some I've had people ask about (some that I don't think are slang). 

Sull up - when a horse sucks back. 

You'll all know but it was funny explaining to a 7 yr old student when asked why I call Stubby "the pita pony". 

"Business" - One that has became a big laugh around my barn. When DD was fairly little she walked in the barn & I was hand breeding a mare. She got big eyes and asked "What's that?!" And I told her "None of your business, go back to the house with your dad." Fast forward a few years and a friend is here with her kids. Her daughter was 4 at the time and the girls saw Merit strolling through the pasture with it all hanging out. Friend's daughter asked DD "What's that." DD replies "That's just Merit's business." So now on sheath cleaning days, it's taking care of business day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sull up - when a horse sucks back.


And, it just goes to show you how different definitions can be even over a relatively short distance.

Around here, a horse that "sulls up" is one that's refusing to work/move/respond. A horse sometimes "sulls up" just before they "blow up".

LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> cantina - bar, as in place that serves alcohol.
> 
> This word came to mind b/c of "regionalism" and the use of words. An aussie once asked me where the canteen was, my immediate thought was, "I don't have one with me", and probably gave him a funny look, so he described what he was looking for...oh, aha! A bar, pub, saloon, whatnot.


Yeah, we had a canteen at high school.....that's where we could go buy pies (mmmm a kiwi made pie!!! Miss them!!) and custard squares, raspberry buns, marshmallow squares.......gee I might have to go do some baking!!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> And, it just goes to show you how different definitions can be even over a relatively short distance.
> 
> Around here, a horse that "sulls up" is one that's refusing to work/move/respond. A horse sometimes "sulls up" just before they "blow up".
> 
> LOL


Sucks up - to me means gets that butt under!

Sulls up - oh don't want that!

Doggy - don't want that either!

Full of pi$$ and vinegar - could be fun!

Humping up - not good:shock:

Pig rooting - sometimes a comedy (means crow hopping)

Oh so many fun words!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Full of pi$$ and vinegar - could be fun!


For sure! 

Weedy - the gangly ugly stage as a youngster. Also affectionately called the 'yearling fuglies'. 

Plug - the old deadhead in the pasture that doesn't do much more than walk and you throw anyone on. 

Jughead - big ugly headed horse or one that's just dense.

And my personal favorite that came from a mentor "That horse is well balanced." Translates to ugly all over.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ooh MissyMay, dogging does NOT mean that in the UK. Dogging is er-herm when a person goes to a public place to watch other people get down and friendly in their cars :shock:

Oh, and chuck IS a chicken, but it is pronounced chook :lol:

Nappy in the UK means diaper. But when referring to a horse it means being barn/ring/buddy sour and playing up. 'We went for a hack but he was napping dreadfully going up the lane'


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Ooh MissyMay, dogging does NOT mean that in the UK. Dogging is er-herm when a person goes to a public place to watch other people get down and friendly in their cars :shock:
> 
> Oh, and chuck IS a chicken, but it is pronounced chook :lol:
> 
> Nappy in the UK means diaper. But when referring to a horse it means being barn/ring/buddy sour and playing up. 'We went for a hack but he was napping dreadfully going up the lane'


Haha chook:


2. chook 

An Aussie slang word for chicken that's commonly used as a 'nice insult,' especially when somebody has done or said something really obviously retarded that's only worth laughing about. Similar to that of a 'dag.'
Morgan: I got hit by a bus yesterday 
Ted: oh yeah, what happened? 
Morgan: I was standing in the middle of a road 
Ted: ha, ya bloody chook


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Shrops....haha, wow! What a difference in meaning! 

I have an inlaw that a kiwi. When his family visited I was informed not to use the word "stuffed" at the dinner table.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> Shrops....haha, wow! What a difference in meaning!
> 
> I have an inlaw that a kiwi. When his family visited I was informed not to use the word "stuffed" at the dinner table.


Hmmm yes, not good tea time talk......we say 'having tea' instead of 'having dinner' too:wink:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Soggy Referring to well built/muscular horse
Prairie Oysters:wink: When castrating the Calves Testicles or "Knackers ":lol: ...They are a delicacy don't you know:wink: 
Fish & chips:wink: Yes the Chips are french Fries here, NOT a Bag of potato chips!!
When I grew up in Sask as a Kid I thought Everyone knew what Vico & Beep was :lol: was Chocolate Milk & an Orange fruit beverage but found out that was only known within the province's borders:?. Not sure they make it anymore,so probably aging myself here:lol:
Slinky= Lycra horse hood:-o not the Spring like metal thing you made go down the stairs as a Kid


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmm yes, not good tea time talk......we say 'having tea' instead of 'having dinner' too:wink:


haha, just so you don't think I make a habit of using less than desirable language at the dinner table (unless someone _really_ burned the chicken:wink...in the US "stuffed" after a meal just means you ate too much, feeling "full". Oh, and the word "biscuit" - here it is not a ordinarily thought of as a cookie - it is bread. When I was a kid I wondered how "tea and biscuits" ever "caught on"....biscuit and honey, maybe. :lol:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> these are mine in Smurf land, lol:
> 
> wraps: cottons & polos fpr shipping
> boots: SMB's, splint boots, etc.
> ...


I read that "pepsi" and imagined you pouring pop all over your poor pony


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Sleazy: Lycra hood for keeping braids intact and the mane laying flat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Missy May said:


> "dogging" - not giving you their all, not really trying, as in "he is dogging you", such as when a horse can cut well, but is barely trying.
> 
> "eye" - cattle dog that use their "eye", doesn't bark, as in "he is 90% eye".
> 
> ...


I don't know if this is slang in my area, but for me 'dogging' basically always meant aggressively/persistently... staying close? For example: Say if a horse was following you around closely, maybe with ears back and wary of your every move, he'd be "dogging you".


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I heard this song the other day and was thoroughly confused. Could someone please explain what "pop some tags" means?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

When a horse is "dogged" here it means they are sent to slaughter (because they generally end up as dog food). 

I have paddocks and yards, not pastures and paddocks. They are rugged, not blanketed and they travel in floats, not trailers. Oh, and I have horses agisted here, not boarded.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> I heard this song the other day and was thoroughly confused. Could someone please explain what "pop some tags" means?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not certain but I think they are referring to going shopping and then taking tags off of new clothes. 

Another my grandpa would say "Crowbait" - worthless horse.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Huh, I thought "pop some tags" mean get something on sale really cheap. Like deflating the original price, lol. Now I'm not sure. Maybe you are right.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know what it really means? I know it's a catchy and annoying song that I can't help but sing along to.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

1. Poppin' tags 
1270 up, 1383 down
Stealing. Popping off tags of higher price merchandise and switching for clearance or lower price tags. Thus the references to heavy bags, because the items are actually purchased and bagged at the lower prices. Possibly also removing sensor or ink tags when shoplifting.
Macklemore and Ryan Lewis in Thrift Shop say "I'm gonna pop some tags, only got $20 in my pocket. I'm huntin', lookin' for a comma (4 digit prices)...." "Manuel, he's poppin' tags."
buy poppin' tags mugs & shirts
poppin tags popping tags shoplifting ticket switching pop some tags 
by winsome Jan 11, 2013 add a video


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have never heard "pop some tags"...but I like apachi's definition.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Found this one about it too from an American English blog. I think Apachie's definition sounds more plausible. 

Popping Tags basically means to go shopping. This is most often used when going clothes shopping. Popping tags refers the removing of price tags attached to clothing items. When these price tags are removed, they make a popping or snapping sound.

The video above shows “Thrift Store” from American rapper Macklemore. In the chorus of this song you hear the words “I’m gonna pop some tags“. This video has an element of humor to it. The slang term “popping tags” is traditionally used when spending large amounts of money. However, in the video Macklemore raps about buying things at a thrift store (second hand store), where used things are sold for a very cheap price.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oooh I LOVE comparing slang 

Here's a page full of Aussie non-horsey slang:
Glossary of Australian Slang

Also take note - I wear 'thongs' out in public, to the horses, the beach, the pool, the shops etc. Thongs being shoes (flip flops??) not underwear 
Budgie smugglers are male swimming 'underwear' - you can probably guess why they copped that name!


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

depends what part of drongoaus..you have the yeh BRA, wots doin cuz, ahh whatta load of crock,
oh avago you drongo,

yeah bloody oath (i say F OATH) LOL


GOON=wine

servo= petrol station

arvo=afternoon

sanger= sandwhich

ambo=ambulance

hooroo-goodbye

spraying? i say desex

flip flops i say thongs

bum is *** not fanny ****

funny tho when i was young i was confused with the show *the nanny* as the song went..kicked her out on her faannynnyy..being a kid and immature i always laughed not knowing it was meaning bum ****


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Took a good half hour to understand that when the US instructor (trainer) told me to 'reverse on the rail' she didn't mean ask the horse to back up
In the part of the West Midlands I grew up in a sulky horse (or person) is 'mardy'
Baseboards are skirting boards
Cookies are biscuits
Biscuits are scones
Fries are chips
Chips are crisps
Erasers are rubbers - that one can cause some red faces as my son discovered when he called out in class here 'does anyone have a rubber I can use please'


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thought of a few more.

Cold Backed - horse isn't using himself right and is likely to try broncing you at least once during the ride. 
Broncing - at least around here, you rarely actually hear someone say bucking. If the animal's feet come off the ground more than once, its been broncing.
Mouthing - the process of bitting a horse for the first few times
Bring it in - does NOT mean to dismount and go to the center of the ring, or to put your animal up. Rather it means to slow down whichever gait you're doing. My instructor uses this phrase and confused the crud out of me for a while!
Snaking - horse isn't staying in a straight line
Worked up - horse is agitated, usually blowing, lathered up, and dancing around.
Hissy Fit - horse is throwing a tantrum over something stupid.
Plug - crossbred horse of questionable backround.


and since a lot of you are doing non horsey ones, heres a few that we Texans (or at least southern Texans) use 

Coke - NOT coca cola. Coke is any soft drink, so if you ask for a coke, you're next going to be asked what kind. 

Oh, and just saying...we do NOT put mayonaise on our burgers down here, you weirdos  I thought there was something seriously wrong with my burger when I ordered one in Missouri...

Sugar Honey Iced Tea - lets just say that one is an acronym and leave it at that. LOL. Usually the reply when you ask someone what they're doing or what they're getting.

'Fixin' - does not mean you're fixing something, building something, or creating something. Fixin is the equivalent of 'going to' and it doesn't necessarily mean you're going to do it immediately either. You might just be thinking of doing it.

'Guys' - any group of people, using young people. Not boys or men exclusively.

Hat Cowboy - our 'insiders' term for the 'cowboys' who just wear the gear but don't own the skills  VERY common in the area.

Y'all - I use tihs one all of the time. If you don't know what it means, shame on you. Its our signature! 

Dadgummit, Dagnabbit, Gosh Darn, Daang - all pretty much slang type terms used instead of swearing...they make no sense to me but I do say 'well daang' a lot...heh.

Gonna Drop Kick You - ha, used way too much here, and its rarely done. More of a threat saying 'I'm annoyed with you'





Then of course we end up dropping the G on just about every -ing word, and e often becomes i in just about any word,...o usually becomes u... but hey. We're Texan. We can do that. LOL


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Coke - NOT coca cola. Coke is any soft drink, so if you ask for a coke, you're next going to be asked what kind.


This one has caused me problems when ordering in restraunts my whole life. Around here you say soda as a generic term, if you ask for a coke you don't want pepsi and vice versa. Unfortunately my mom and her family are from the Midwest where coke is used instead of soda. I've had the misfortune of picking up some of their Midwest terms, saying coke instead of soda is just one of them.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

remuda - used both to mean horses you are currently using as well as the enclosure in which they are ordinarily kept, as in "put them _in_ the remuda", not "with". 

non-horsey ones:

dinner - the last meal of the day, to some it is lunch (high noon meal) and "supper" is the last meal. 

land line - a wired phone, but I get a kick out of people from other areas term, "house phone". haha...it makes sense, but it always makes me smile.

Sunday go to meeting - presentable clothes, as in "my Sunday go to meeting hat".

hoofing it - walking to a destination

swapping lies - having a friendly conversation

hitch in their get along - not able to move correctly, as in from an injury


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Lately I keep seeing "breakers" in threads, and was thoroughly confused at first. In all 25 years of horses, I never heard that until a couple weeks ago. "Breakers" are waves to me. Like the ocean has breakers. When I read it in conjunction with a horse, my brain wanted it to meant the horse was a real PITA and was going to break something, like the person on its back or its tack, ****.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

apachiedragon said:


> Lately I keep seeing "breakers" in threads, and was thoroughly confused at first. In all 25 years of horses, I never heard that until a couple weeks ago. "Breakers" are waves to me. Like the ocean has breakers. When I read it in conjunction with a horse, my brain wanted it to meant the horse was a real PITA and was going to break something, like the person on its back or its tack, ****.


Sometimes they do break the person!!!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, here in Australia:

We do NOT say 'G'day maaaaaaaaate!' in a bogan accent to everybody we meet!

Also, the first time I was on the forum and somebody said something like 'that's it. Period.' I was super duper confused because guess what? You Americans' 'periods' to us are 'full stops!'

I've never called a bbq a 'barbie' in my life - barbie are the girl's dolls. Also, I do not call sausages 'snags.'

However...

We do use the word 'bloody' in any particular way we like  something can be 'bloody awesome,' 'bloody annoying,' or 'bloody stupid.' It's like the 'one-size-fits-all' adjective. I don't use it that much myself, but others do.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

"down the road". The geographic misuse of this "slang" caused me a problem, once. In most of the southwest it has no "directional" meaning, per se - it just means you are "going". I found out the hard way that in some mountainous parts of the south east it actually has a "directional" meaning. There, in general, "down" is taken to be the direction the creeks/rivers run, as opposed to "up the road" - meaning against the direction. 
I thought they were interchangeable and meant the same thing (i.e., non directional) when I was a kid...so when I said I was just going to go "down the road" before I left on horseback alone, and didn't return b/c I lost track of time... they started a search in the "wrong" direction.:-|


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh my, that would get me in trouble too, never heard of down and up used that way.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

A horse "bogging off" is one that runs away with you.

But a BOGOF foal is a buy one get one free foal

...and "the bog" is another word for a toilet. :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chokolate said:


> Well, here in Australia:
> 
> We do NOT say 'G'day maaaaaaaaate!' in a bogan accent to everybody we meet!
> 
> ...


LOL! 
When my Aussie friend was over here in the states on a work visa she would get so tired of everyone saying to her:
"G-day mate! How 'bout we put anotha' shrimp on the Bah'-bie!" 
In the worst Australian accent possible. Can't blame her!
She hated the Outback Steakhouse commercials on the TV(in the same bad imitation accent)
So on her last night here in the states guess where we took her to dinner???:twisted: 
She had the whole restaurant staff rolling on the floor laughing before the "horse-ovaries" (hors d' oeuvres/ appetizers- more "slang"!) were on the table. She was quite the hoot and most definitely took it all in good fun!

Can't ever say that I have ever heard sausages called "snags" before. But it did make me giggle....tee he!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought the Aussies called sausages 'snarlers' and the English call them 'bangers':shock:........oh when you write that out......oh:shock:


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i call sausages..snags LOL..i also say boody oath quite abit.. a


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Chokolate said:


> Well, here in Australia:
> 
> We do NOT say 'G'day maaaaaaaaate!' in a bogan accent to everybody we meet!
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS call a BBQ a Barbie  Invite some mates over for a barbie, come round for a barbie, we're whacking on a barbie tonight mate want to pop round?.... :wink:


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Clearly I'm just too city...

LOL

My friend next to me has a story she would like to tell:

When she was in America, the kid next to her in science class asked her if she had a pet emu because apparently he does, and he then went on to enquire if she rode a kangaroo to school everyday. She states he was perfectly serious.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Just like everyone here in Canada lives in an igloo! Gotta love it!!


----------



## GotDaWhip (May 12, 2013)

Where I live we don't really says weird things that much... Everything's just in a southern accent

First is the classic: It is not a HORSE, it's a HOSS. (pronounce how it sounds..:lol

Calico - A paint horse.

Chew Gravel - Thrown from a horse.

Choke the Horn - To grab the saddle horn, something nobody wants to be seen doing

Dumb as a load of bricks – This one explains itself I think, if you don’t understand it then this may be your problem. :wink:


----------

